# I finally got a corker



## Larryh86GT (Jun 22, 2011)

When I retired the end of May the guys at work gave me a gift certificate to my local wine and beer supply making store. So seeing as it was a lazy rainy day today I took a ride over there and bought this corker. It stands 45 1/2 inches from the floor to the top of the handle. 

Larry


----------



## robie (Jun 22, 2011)

It will serve you well for years to come. I got by with my double handled hand corker, but it sure was sweet when I finally got my own floor corker.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 22, 2011)

I got that same type/style corker back in 1995. It is still in use today (after thousands and thousands of corks).

It very well may be the last corker you will ever own.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new pruchase. I've yet to get one but I keep thinking about it. One of these days before the next bottling hopefully . Until then, I'm still using my double corker.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2011)

The only good way to cork a bottle! Congrats, you will love it!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 22, 2011)

If you put it on the kitchen counter to use it, watch out for the ceiling fan!


----------



## Flem (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought the Italian floor corker a couple of months ago. I still have the double handled corker---new and unused.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome purchase. You'll never regret it. Does this put you in the league of cork soakers?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2011)

One cork and you are going to kick yourself for waiting so long!!!!!


----------



## Dugger (Jun 22, 2011)

Good one, Larry - that's the kind I have and love it. Unfortunately these type of Portuguese corkers seem to be no longer available here - only the red ones in the stores now and they aren't nearly as good in my opinion. You'll get years of use out of this one.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep the brass jaws clean and it will last a long time. Mine meakes a dimple in the synthetic corls but no problem. It is kind of a cross between the Portugese and Italian corkers.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 23, 2011)

Note: that style of corker (I believe) can be taken apart, sanded / re-finished, then put back together again. I have done this to mine a couple of times over the years.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Dugger said:


> Good one, Larry - that's the kind I have and love it. Unfortunately these type of Portuguese corkers seem to be no longer available here - only the red ones in the stores now and they aren't nearly as good in my opinion. You'll get years of use out of this one.



They had a red floor corker that was somewhat smaller than this one for the same price. It didn't look as substantial so I picked this.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 23, 2011)

That is sweet! I'll be glad when I'm turning out enough good wine to justify bigger and better equipment... and more space to use it. Congrats!


----------



## Dugger (Jun 23, 2011)

Like John, I've had to take mine apart and sand it ( under the jaws); now I put my corks in dry so that this area does not get wet and rust again - sulphites are deadly on it!! You may want to consider making a corkidor for your corks and install dry as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2011)

This is why I sanitize the corker with alcohol. Lubricates and sanitizes with no corrosion.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 23, 2011)

As there were no instructions that came with the corker they must be somewhat "idiotproof" ?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2011)

The smaller one is most likely the benchtop model and although its still a nice product this one will work better.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Wade I think they are talking about both of them being Port floor corkers. One is more of a maroon color and takes on the look of an italian floor corker. I have seen them and it confused the hell out of me. I think they are rare to get.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2011)

This style accomodates different height bottles of the standard 750 ml. The 375's work OK also, but hold them in while you push the handle down as the spring is just a bit short, but the cork goes in all the way. I have also put a hockey puck under them and that works well. That is about all the instructions you need. I consider it one of my best wine making equipment buys ever.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Larry now that you got you floor corker as soon as get get the Cork Soaker handshake down I'm sure Ibglowing will send you a certificate of membership.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2011)

I got mine 5 years ago across the border in Hemmingford Quebec. It has done thousands of bottles. At the time it cost under $30 American with the exchange rate at the time. It is like a cheap Italian corker as it has the brass jaws and everything.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Larry now that you got you floor corker as soon as get get the Cork Soaker handshake down I'm sure Ibglowing will send you a certificate of membership.



I'm working on it but you know what they say about teaching old dogs new tricks. 



Runningwolf said:


> Wade I think they are talking about both of them being Port floor corkers. One is more of a maroon color and takes on the look of an italian floor corker. I have seen them and it confused the hell out of me. I think they are rare to get.



I just found this info on it. I guess I did ok for myself...

The VERY HARD TO FIND Portuguese built Excelvin Burgundy Floor Corker by Distrivin is a substantial step up from the Portuguese Red Floor Corker. Built much more like its Italian counterpart with the following features: Round steel instead of extruded 2 vertical steel risers 2 horizontal bottle supports Affordable nylon iris like the Red Corker 3 inches taller than the red corker at 31 inches it easier on the back Works on all straight wine corks up to #9 size. This corker also has 14.25 inches of clearance for 1.5L bottles and taller specialty wine bottles. An amazing wine bottle corker.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2011)

Look into the top where you put the cork. Do you see plastic parts or brass? Brass is definitely a step up over the plastic. I know mine is brass. Maybe it is not the same as this one..............


----------



## Dugger (Jun 23, 2011)

All of the Excelvin ones I have seen in the last 7 or 8 years have had nylon jaws. Perhaps they had brass at one time or there is more than one model.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 23, 2011)

The jaws are nylon. The sales clerk said they were replaceable.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa! 



Runningwolf said:


> Larry now that you got you floor corker as soon as get get the Cork Soaker handshake down I'm sure Ibglowing will send you a certificate of membership.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> This is why I sanitize the corker with alcohol. Lubricates and sanitizes with no corrosion.



WHat kind of alcohol?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2011)

I just use what I find in the pharmacy that they use for cleaning wounds. I keep it in a small spritz bottle and spray the jaws before and after use. I also use it on the nozzle of my enolmatic.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't that denatured alcohol? 

Isnt there a risk in contaminating your wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2011)

John it is 70% Isopropyl. I don't know about the denatured part and the bottle doesn't say anything. Possibly our resident chemist, Ibglowing can comment on that.

I know some of the wineries around here do the same thing and this is why I started.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have stock IPA which is like you said 70% Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) and the rest water!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

"Denatured alcohol" is ethanol that has additives to make it more poisonous or unpalatable, and thus, undrinkable. 

In some cases it is also dyed. Traditionally, the main additive is 10% methanol, giving rise to the term "methylated spirit". 

Other typical additives include isopropyl alcohol (IPA), acetone, methyl ethyl ketone (MEK), methyl isobutyl ketone (MIBK).

*Whatever it is you want to make sure you don't get any into the wine thats for sure!*


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like you have stock IPA which is like you said 70% Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) and the rest water!



Mike this is exactly what I have and it does say the base is water. do you see any issue with this. Again it is just for wiping down a few parts.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Other than getting some accidentally into a bottle not really. It should evaporate within a few seconds just like it does when someone wipes some on your arm before drawing a blood sample.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2011)

IPA??? you are not wasting beer over there by rubbing it on your corker are you?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2011)

Bwahaaaaaaa....

I knew a beer maker would chime in sooner or later!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 1, 2011)

Wade E said:


> One cork and you are going to kick yourself for waiting so long!!!!!



I used the corker for the 1st time today. What a piece of cake to use.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2011)

Way to go Larry. Glad to hear it worked out well for you and it's everything we said it is.


----------

